# Any experiences shipping a car?



## chieflief (Apr 14, 2011)

It's all in the title, really. I'm thinking of shipping a classic car from the UK to Vancouver and was wondering if anyone on here has had any experiences (good or bad) or has any tips they'd like to share.

Go easy! First post!


----------

